# 4-H prospect...I think this is finally it



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Sounds nice. But she has a long, roached back.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

She seems great!


----------



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

Only thing that I see right away is the roach back and a little upright pasterns. Looks like she's a little sickle hocked, too. Maybe just the ground, but if not she's built uphill, with the lacking withers, too. 
I like her shoulder... Holy Muscles!! :shock:  
She's got a very attractive head/face and nice neck.
Forgot to add... I absolutely adore her color. She's definitely an attractive horse !!


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

The ground is slightly slanted at that hitching rail, unfortunately, so I think she's got a better topline than that picture shows. I'll try for a better one.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

For a young rider (which I am assuming she is being purchased for) her attitude is most important, barring any glaring soundness issues. Yes she has a roached back and her feet need some serious work, but she is overall an eye appealing mare with no unacceptable conformational defects, so if her personality is one that suits your child, I think she will be a good choice


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

Here are a couple more pictures of her on better ground. Of course they're not square side shots like you really need, but I think they show a better top line than the picture I took. 

She does have an amazing temperment and work ethic. She's super kind, and very willing. Definitely the right temperment for a kid.


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

What a cutie! Your daughter looks great on her!


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

newhorsemom said:


> What a cutie! Your daughter looks great on her!


Thanks. I'll brag on my daughter for a second...she saved her fair premium, birthday money, Christmas money, allowance, and money from working a friends horse while she was injured to buy that saddle. It's a 20 year old Crates show saddle, but she's very proud of her purchase, and frankly, I'm awfully proud that she was disciplined enough to save that much money. It was the perfect fit too! When the lady found out that a 9 (at the time) year old was saving her money, she threw in a Crates show halter and lead rope, and a Big D quilted saddle cover and bridle bag. Only problem is she needs to lift weights to lift it onto the horse!


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

You must be one proud momma - I think that your bragging rights are well deserved! I definitely noticed that saddle (how could I help it - it's gorgeous!) but it didn't dawn on me that it was hers. The fact that she paid for it speaks volumes of your daughter. I had to take a double look - that saddle does not look 20 years old. It must have been barely used because it looks close to new to me. I'm willing to bet that your daughter will have it forever and that it will always be her favorite saddle.

I wouldn't worry too much about her ability to lift the saddle. Any kid with that much drive will eventually find a way to get it on her horse!


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

Chopsticks said:


> For a young rider (which I am assuming she is being purchased for) her attitude is most important, barring any glaring soundness issues. Yes she has a roached back and her feet need some serious work, but she is overall an eye appealing mare with no unacceptable conformational defects, so if her personality is one that suits your child, I think she will be a good choice


Would you elaborate on the feet? She is due on 4/17 for her pedicure. The farrier is coming to our barn on that day, and I'm considering doing the pre-purchase on that day as well. I may do the prepurchase a week earlier though, because I have no reason not to, and a vet is coming out for a prepurchase on a horse that's for sale at our barn.

The farrier I will use is a good educator, and spends a lot of time explaining things to us. That's good for me because I'm still pretty new at this...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I like her a lot; for some reason she just screams 4H to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> I like her a lot; for some reason she just screams 4H to me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks. She's a super sweet horse, loves the doting attention a 10 year old would give her, and really takes care of her rider. She's got a good sense of who's riding her and adjusts herself to her rider. If she's got a real greenie on her, she won't go out of her trot, and if she's got someone who knows what they're doing, she'll perform. One of the advanced riders at the barn took a spin on her and had her really showing off. It was pretty cool to see. Once my daugther and her bond and get to know each other, I think they'll make a really good team. I think she'll end up doing just about everything for my daughter.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Other than what the others said and the fact you're not planning to put her in high level shows... I'd go for it as long as she proves sound.

Your daughter and mare click. Mare is sane and safe. Your daughter will have quite a few nice years on a mare that will build her confidence and skills. A less than stellar but still usable conformation isn't going to change that. Personally, she has the sweetest and patient expression on her face that just says love me.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I never liked riding western. Tried a ton of saddles and didn't like any of them. However, I once rode a Crates saddle. If I had had a Crates saddle of my own at that time, I might have become a western rider. Fabulous saddles! 

The mare sounds just the ticket for your daughter, in spite of a couple of little conformation issues. Safety and soundness are more important than worrying about conformation at this point. 

Lizzie


----------

